# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Мониторы Philips на IFA 2017: в центре внимания форма и цвет

## Labs

В этом году в центре всеобщего внимания мониторы с инновационными технологиями цветопередачи и потрясающими возможностями для проведения досуга. 


Посетители смогут ознакомиться с новой линейкой мониторов Philips. На IFA 2017 представлено большое количество моделей с изогнутыми экранами, технологией HDR, разрешением 8K и продуманными решениями для профессионалов. 


*Изгиб, цвет и развлечения*


Линейка мониторов Philips 2017-2018 демонстрирует приверженность производителя изогнутому дизайну и передовым технологиям цветопередачи. Новые модели пополнили широкий ряд изогнутых дисплеев от 27 до 49 дюймов. 


Все мониторы с изогнутым корпусом оснащены современными технологиями цветопередачи. HDR обеспечивает глубокий цвет и высокую яркость для качественного воспроизведения любого развлекательного контента. На выставке также представлены мониторы с технологиями Ultra Wide-Color и Quantum Dot, которые заинтересуют как любителей, так и профессионалов – дизайнеров и фотографов.


*Новые горизонты: разрешение 8К, возможности подключения и мультискрин*


В то время, как 4K становится мейнстримом, на горизонте появляются мониторы Philips с разрешением 8К. Данный формат вмещает в два раза больше пикселей по горизонтали и вертикали по сравнению с 4K, то есть в четыре раза больше пикселей на площади экрана. Гости стенда имеют возможность лично оценить потенциал новых устройств Phillips.


Безрамочные экраны — отличительная характеристика будущих мониторов Philips, предназначенных для профессиональных пользователей. Подобный дизайн создает по-настоящему монолитный внешний вид и делает дисплеи отличным выбором для работы в нескольких окнах или для построения системы из нескольких мониторов.  
Большинство планируемых к выпуску профессиональных мониторов Philips оснащены коннектором USB-C, который обеспечивает абсолютную функциональность и возможность подключения к современным ноутбукам, а также соответствует потребностям гибкой рабочей среды.


*Информация о самых ярких моделях, представленных на выставке:*


Дисплей 436M6VBPAB из еще не анонсированной линейки Philips Momentum будет продемонстрирован в развлекательной зоне. 4K HDR экран представляет собой многофункциональное решение для работы и развлечений c функцией Ambiglow и возможностью подключения и зарядки ноутбука благодаря разъему USB-C.  Этот дисплей может выступать в качестве единой док-станции  для подключения любых устройств: от новейших игровых консолей с поддержкой 4K до высокопроизводительного компьютера для работы с графикой.


328P8K — в этом мониторе впечатляет не только дизайн, но и разрешение 8K на 32-дюймовом экране. Устройство предназначено для комфортной работы в течение длительного времени: подставка Smart Ergo Base служит для простой регулировки положения экрана, а док-станция USB позволяет без труда управлять всеми периферийными устройствами.


492P8 — монитор UltraWide с изогнутым дизайном создан для решения нескольких задач одновременно. Эта 49-дюймовая модель полностью заменяет два 27-дюймовых монитора. Более того, дисплей оснащен новейшим функциональным разъемом USB-C, что позволяет управлять периферийными устройствами, транслировать потоковое видео и аудио через один кабель и одновременно заряжать ноутбук.

----------

